# Most complemented in your collection



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 15, 2011)

When showing people who know nothing about pythons your collection, what Python do you get complemented on the most?........


----------



## longqi (Apr 15, 2011)

Purple/albino burmese by a long way
Bluish chondro is second


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 15, 2011)

my male black headed python


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Albino Darwin, Albino Death Adder and my hatchie Jungle.

All are nice, bright colours. I have just got GTP's yesterday so i am sure they will be favourites too!


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 15, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh bloody hell jay GTP too, what happened tono more snakes this year.
put pics up


----------



## sookie (Apr 15, 2011)

*oops*

It's usually my jungle girl,but have only had jeffrey since yesterday......not many pple have seen him yet.btw jeffrey is my nrw woma.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Albino Darwin, Albino Death Adder and my hatchie Jungle.
> 
> All are nice, bright colours. I have just got GTP's yesterday so i am sure they will be favourites too!



What!!! More snakes lol


----------



## Daryl_H (Apr 15, 2011)

used to be my big boy till he passes nothin awsome just a huge coastal 10ft and thick as a coffee jar


----------



## guzzo (Apr 15, 2011)

The Albs


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 15, 2011)

My little proserpine girl, lots of yellow on her, she's got the best colours out of all my snakes.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes.... more snakes hehehehehe.


----------



## mmack (Apr 15, 2011)

Albino Darwin gets all the looks


----------



## cleobhp (Apr 15, 2011)

My RBB and bhp are the faves for visitors, but when we pull out the taipan, they don't seem to want to come back, I dont know why.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 15, 2011)

people only make bad comments they think my snakes look like poo


----------



## reptishack101 (Apr 15, 2011)

my woma but then they see the size of the coastal and they forget about the woma real quick lol


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 15, 2011)

the only python i show people is my Morelia spilota Pocketis python


----------



## killimike (Apr 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> Purple/albino burmese by a long way
> Bluish chondro is second



Albino burmese! Nice. They don't seem to be as common on American sites etc etc as albino retics (in my vast internet knowledge :roll. Do you guys keep any retics?



Jay84 said:


> Yes.... more snakes hehehehehe.



Where do you put em all! Certainly a man who likes his snakes



$NaKe PiMp said:


> people only make bad comments they think my snakes look like poo


 
I can't believe that! What kinda snakes?

For myself, the most commented on and sole member of my collection is my little childreni


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 15, 2011)

My snake ranch hypo bredli.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 15, 2011)

None unfortunately.... not interested in pythons your only seeing the beardie.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2011)

Definately our adult albino darwins & adult orange pepper.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 15, 2011)

It's not a python but my Eastern Blue-Tongue is a favourite, it's that or the pair of Cunningham's That scare the crap out of me. I'm used to a slow easy to handle lizard not a psychopathic biting machine thats on crack


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 15, 2011)

my dogs seem to get more attention than the snakes, then i let them in lol.

womas seem to take the attention, but the patternless childrens seem to get the most "so cute" comments.


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2011)

Most people seem to like baby turtles or big goannas over pythons. They are like "oh its so cute" or "wow that thing looks meaty, i can understand why people eat them".


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think everyone falls in love with baby Amyae!


----------



## snakebag (Apr 16, 2011)

My albino darwins get alot of praise but alot want to walk away with a T+ childrens. The girls go all mushy over the new pilbarensis hatchies though they get all the awwwws lol


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 16, 2011)

My female Olive just for size and great handling, she's just under nine feet and growing strong. But the Marbled Velvet Geckoes get all the "cute" attention.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 16, 2011)

I only have jungles and recently we had some new enclores built with big glass panes in the front and the snakes sit on a heated shelf. I got some big tapestry throws to hang down over the front of the enclosures for people who 'freak out'...havent even used them.........most people come over to the enclosure and say 'wow are they real!!' I have one friend who has told me snakes absolutely terrify her...and when she comes over I may have to make sure they are covered over so she doesnt have a 'moment' !!

At work everyone is allowed to have their own photo as a background and people have their dogs cats kids....i have my Alvin.....it is really funny because they all freaked out when they saw it...and I thought...anyone says anything to me...i will say I am being discriminated against !! lol


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 17, 2011)

Oddly enough my roughie gets the most attention, people fall in love with the boofy head and big blue eyes. The gtp and albino rank second for their wow factor.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 17, 2011)

little do they know its the roughies that have the great big teeth lol


----------



## Torah (Apr 17, 2011)

Well only like 3-4 ppl outside of my family have seen my snakes , but most say the womas , although im Sure 'Harper" (my new albi) is going to make quite a stir


----------



## No-two (Apr 17, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I think everyone falls in love with baby Amyae!



They're pretty cute. I'm not in the habit of showing off my snakes, and I only ever show them one or two, a big snake is generally the most exciting, so a nice large BHP works. Otherwise a water python in the sun. These are the only things I show though, so I'm sure other things would shock them.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Apr 17, 2011)

mine would have to be either my big striped coastal girl or my jungle, my coastal for her size, she's not that big 7' and 2kg but bigger than most of my friends have seen, or my jungle for the color.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 7, 2011)

both of them.

hmm, might have to get some more!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 7, 2011)

My Rough Scaled Pythons, everyones blown away by how freaky they feel.


----------



## congo_python (Sep 7, 2011)

The first green girl gets all the attention due to her blue blotches, blue belly and pitch black tail tip,then my other female green and a close 3rd would be my Blonde maccy female


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 7, 2011)

Well this female gets the nod from me .
RogersReptilesVideos's Channel - YouTube


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 7, 2011)

Lots of people fall in love with my levis, but most kids my age love my spotted python the most as snakes just seem so... interesting.


----------



## starr9 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think everyone should put pics up so we can see them!!! hahaha!


----------



## MathewB (Sep 7, 2011)

starr9 said:


> I think everyone should put pics up so we can see them!!! hahaha!



Agreed


----------



## Royziee (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm boring i only have olives and a childrens. Everyone likes my 8ft olive because the size but when they see the bright white belly and strong pattern on the childrens they think its "cuter"


----------



## Kurto (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd say the 2, 7ft stacks of newspaper next to the herp room! Most people think I have a paper mache fetish!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 8, 2011)

My Wheats n WheelsView attachment 216963
View attachment 216964
View attachment 216970
View attachment 216965
View attachment 216966
View attachment 216967
View attachment 216968
View attachment 216969


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 8, 2011)

Bitey turns a few heads


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 8, 2011)

I mentioned my Proserpine coastal earlier in this thread, but I figured I should post some pics of her. My Diamond and water python get people's attention too.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 8, 2011)

its my julatten, people are blown away that Australia or anywhere has snakes with so much white 
usually they ask if hes fake then if its foreign then how can they survive their so white u can see it miles away


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 12, 2011)

My black and gold jungle gets the looks award, but my intergrades receive the personality awards even though they're ten times bigger.


----------



## nagini-baby (Sep 12, 2011)

womas.. jungles.. and cuddles the coastal cos shes purty.. haha


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 12, 2011)

Great pics everyone  ,.. keep them coming!

Hard to choose 1,.
It was our big male Olive that grabbed everyones attention but we have moved him on now.

These would have to be some of the most complemented in our collection:


View attachment 217575
View attachment 217576
View attachment 217580


----------



## Trouble (Sep 12, 2011)

My male spotted gets the personality award for visitors.
My female bredli gets the looks & personality award - My neighbour is terrified of snakes, and during this yrs floods, I had to warm the snakes up some how, so I had them out on the black top of my ute, they absolutely loved the warmth after almost two days without heat :/ .. My neighbour was near the fence cleaning up, and she looked over and saw the snakes. Needless to say her eyes were the size of dinner plates :lol: and out of no where she said "Wow, she's actually quite pretty" when she looked at Dekoda, my bredli. 
The looks award goes to Twisty, my psycho olive. 
and everyone loves my male coastal, Casper - his colours and temperament are lovely


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 12, 2011)

longqi said:


> Purple/albino burmese by a long way
> Bluish chondro is second



wait a sec, can you post a pic of these 2?? pleeeeeeease


----------



## gosia (Sep 12, 2011)

GTP - maybe coz shes small and cute.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 12, 2011)

My big huge diamond, cause of his size.. 8and a half ft almost 9


----------



## longqi (Sep 13, 2011)

justdragons said:


> wait a sec, can you post a pic of these 2?? pleeeeeeease



Cant post photos here any more
Visit [email protected] on facebook


----------



## Frontosa2597 (Sep 13, 2011)

My 50% Gold Jag with full dorsal strip down its back.


----------



## kat2005dodi (Sep 13, 2011)

my Olives


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 13, 2011)

With people who aren't familiar with snakes, it's usually the venomous ones which get the most response, and the albino Death Adders are the ones which get the biggest reaction. Come to think of it, that's the same with reptile keepers too, although with them it's more the albino bit than the deadly bit.

When it comes to pythons specifically it's definitely the Water Pythons. Not much compares to the beauty of a large iridescent Water Python with a bright yellow belly in the sunlight. Even long term snake keepers often admire them with a lot of surprise, saying they knew they looked good but didn't think you could have friendly ones. All my adults are perfect handlers. I think their low value makes them overlooked by a lot of long term reptile keepers, and their reputation as biters (partly deserved - good ones are great but bad ones are shockers!) scares a lot of people away.

Can't talk about 'em without pictures around here I suppose!































'Ferocious!'





















Sorry for the overload! I hardly post anything these days!


----------



## JaseTheSnake (Sep 29, 2011)

wow that water python is amazing!!! do they actually swim in the water? or just called that cause of thier Shiny Scales???
and how much do they sell for?
I Just got my first snake today...Hypo Bredli...Its a Hatchling..im still a little spooked bout touching..think its the fear of the first bite and not knowing what it feels like ect...but ill get over it soon enough :


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 29, 2011)

They are most impressed by the albino Darwins and when I walk out into the sunlight and the colours really pop, people are completely gobsmacked. This effect overcomes the "ugh, it's a snake" in many cases. There is something mesmerising about colours that show up in sunlight, like the irridescence of water pythons and the glowing yellows of the albino Darwins. Gets 'em every time. Hooray for irridiophores!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 29, 2011)

Huh! Any of my family or friends who don't like snakes will never say that any of mine look pretty. Even my beautiful black and gold jungle gets snobbed. My husband has family who refuse to visit us because of my snakes. I say "YIPPEE, Don't have to worry about you then eh?". Have have since moved all my snakes into my old walk-in wardrobe out of sight but still not good enough. I say, TOO BAD, hehe

That little girl with the water python is absolutely loving that  God bless her, beautiful animal, too.


----------

